# Grade Mare? Please explain!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It means the horse is not registered. It could be a purebred or a mix, but any unregistered horse is a grade.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Grade means the horse isn't registered/isn't eligible to be registered with any reputable registry. 

Grade isn't a breed, it's a designation that the horse is either a mish-mash of breeds, her parents may be purebred but not registered, or her parentage is unknown.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

No it's not necessarily a breed. Grade is usually what people refer to when a horse is "backyard bred" and is a mixed breed (though some mixes are genuine, recognized and registerable crosses), of unregisterable breeding or of unknown breeding. If you don't show in breed specific shows, this doesn't matter. 

Disclaimer: Not all "backyard breeders" are bad. Not all crosses are considered grade - national show horses are crosses, to name an example.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalmettoFarms (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone! So, I'm only going to use her for trail riding. It doesn't matter that she isn't registered then, thank you everyone.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

PalmettoFarms said:


> Thanks everyone! So, I'm only going to use her for trail riding. It doesn't matter that she isn't registered then, thank you everyone.



Well as the ol saying goes... you can't ride the papers! Good luck and let us know if she was the horse for you!


----------



## PalmettoFarms (Sep 13, 2012)

I will def let everyone know how it goes.. Quick question, I'm 5'2, horse is 14.2-14.3, but VERY bulky and stocky. Is that a good height for me or too short? I don't want a TALL horse, and would like a general idea of how this will be for me.. My last horse, granted was a long time ago, was 15.2 hands and seemed very tall to me!


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Do you have a trainer or a horse savvy friend to go with you? It'd be best to take some one who has a general idea of horses with you just to catch anything you might miss, like lameness or any training issues


----------



## PalmettoFarms (Sep 13, 2012)

I have someone going with me.. This is a very trained horse, and I have been looking at her for a long time trying to decide, and when I made a list of everything I wanted in a horse, she was it. She has been to many trail rides, parades, mountains, and has loads of experience. The ladies 6 year old daughter rode her at a local weekend trail ride and she did great. I'm going to go ride her, and have the person going with me ride her too just to make sure. Also going to ride her in arena and outside as well.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Re your height question: I think you will find that is a perfect height for you - I am also 5'2 and my tallest horse is 15 hands and that is about as tall as I want when it comes to trail riding (what with getting off and on, etc); and, if truth be told, I certainly like mounting my 14.1 better than my 15 hand one. Good luck.


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

Im 5'1 and my horse is 16h, and I have to climb like a monkey to get on him. 
14h is my ideal height for a horse.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Ponies said:


> Im 5'1 and my horse is 16h, and I have to climb like a monkey to get on him.
> 14h is my ideal height for a horse.


LOL I always smile as I watch my daughter scramble up to get on her big boy. She is 5' and Cheveyo is 16.3 :shock:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

A horse not registered with a breed registry is considered grade, no matter what it is crossed with or even a purebred horse can be grade when the registration papers are lost or not signed over.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*MODERATORS NOTE:*

This thread is from 2012...
Due to glitches in the new programming old threads have resurfaced...
We ask all to please take note of dates thread/posts originated from as some threads have long been resolved.
This thread information has not changed over the years, so a closure will commence.
If any member has further questions we encourage a new thread to discuss be done..

_*THREAD CLOSED...*_


----------

